# My new little girls(pics)



## anglethatispurple (Jan 3, 2013)

The Dark one with a thick line down her back is Fern, The Light grey hooded one is Daisy and The Orangey One with three spots down her back is Periwinkle. My Daughters name them and already love them to bits


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

So sweet. I'm assuming they're sisters?


----------



## anglethatispurple (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes they are all sister from the same litter. Their mother broke intot he boys cage


----------

